# I'd like to say a big thank you



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd would like to publicly say thanks to all of you who gave me support in any way and offers of help if needed regarding the malicious allegations my headcase ex partner made against me. Honourabke mentions must go to David Bondy for offering legal help if I needed it.

I had a phone call earlier on tonight from the CID officer who 1st came to see me about it saying that no further action against myself will be taken and no charges made against me, he seemed to be stressing that fact, which leads me to think maybe they are looking at charging her. I couldn't care less what they do about her, it's just such a huge weight off my shoulders and mind as all it would have taken for me to end up in court was one CPS employee with an agenda and an axe to grind with these sort of situations for me to have ended up in a Crown Court with all the attendant publicity being such that even found not guilty you are still tainted by having been in court and your name splashed everywhere.

Anyway membership of CFUK and friends I have made here and friends from home and the forum events have kept me going through this so thank you one and all.







:good:

















Some of you won't know what this is about others do so please don't ask, it was a highly unpleasant ordeal and about the worst thing you can be charged with other than child abuse as a man and I really don't want to relive any of it ever again.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Very, very pleased with the outcome Charlie! Good news!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Charlie......glad to hear your news! Did you send me something in a little brown bag that I received today? There was no name on from who it was from!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> Charlie......glad to hear your news! Did you send me something in a little brown bag that I received today? There was no name on from who it was from!


Wasn't an aluminium ring I suppose? Only joking!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nope, but I thought it was till I opened it...was razor blades!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Charlie......glad to hear your news! Did you send me something in a little brown bag that I received today? There was no name on from who it was from!


He's not sending effluent through the post again is he

he normally only does that to me ......


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Charlie, I had no idea. I'd have offered my support had I known. After all, I do work in criminal law.

Any road up, I'm pleased the right ending has been reached.

Best, Cam


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Charlie......glad to hear your news! Did you send me something in a little brown bag that I received today? There was no name on from who it was from!


Yes David that was from me I forgot to put my name on the envelope, hope you enjoy the selection.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> He's not sending effluent through the post again is he
> 
> he normally only does that to me ......


There is a better way of sending that


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Whilst I had no idea, I'm glad its all sorted David, it's always good to come out of a stressful situation on the right side.


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

Blimey Charlie ...

i hope you can leave this behind you and move on to a better place

here's hoping your espresso tastes that little bit sweeter from now on


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

I think the hot/crazy matrix is something we should all have been taught before our testosterone started coursing through our veins in our teens:


----------

